# Matte Shadows on Darker Skin



## lunalight7 (Sep 14, 2007)

Hello Specktra-ites!

I had to ask how you lovely ladies are working w/ matte shadows.  I personally LOVE mattes - - especially the bright colors b/c they really pop aganst my NW 45 skin.  

My difficulty lies when trying to blend them, especially when belnding two or more mattes together for a seamless look.  I am able to get them to lay down by pressing the shadows onto my eye that's been primed, but when I blend, they loose their "oomph". I usually apply them, then spray w/ Fix+ and this helps them to set.  But they dont blend well....

Can any of you experts help a sista out?

TIA (Sorry for the book)


----------



## lilchocolatema (Sep 16, 2007)

Try overlapping the colors.  For example, I wear Swiss Chocolate every day.  I like to wear 2 crease colors sometimes, which are also matte.  I'll take a 224 or 217 brush and slightly overlap the colors by blending in a circular motion, instead of placing them in two distinct areas of the eye. Does that make sense??  I'd youtube it for ya, but I don't have a video camera.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm no eyeshadow expert, but I love using matte shadows and I try different things. First, try using different brushes. I have certain brushes that I like using depending on what I'm doing. I like the 213 to place the shadow onto the lid, 219 for crease work and 224 for blending. The 275 is the one I reach for when I don't have time for lots of brushes. How you place the color onto the lid, in the crease, outer and inner> can be important. I usually pat the colors onto my lid over my paint or paint pot. I then lightly place the next color into the crease and then the outer or inner >. Depending on the look I want I may take 5 minutes or more to blend the colors making adjustments as I go along. I may add more color to the outer >, or make my lid a bit lighter or darker. Some looks only require a little blending or a light placement of colors next to each other and then taking the brush and blend slightly.


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Sep 16, 2007)

Consider adding a third color that would help you to seamlessly fuse them together. Example, Carbon & Gesso - third color could be Bark.  Apply it between the two so that they more easily fade into one another.

Also consider basing your lid with a VERY light veil of a Satin shadow that is very close to the color of your skin.  They should glide with this little bit of help.


----------



## Pushpa (Sep 16, 2007)

for bright colors it tnds to be a pain at times...try using different paints underneath and paint pots aswell

look for smooth not high shine pains/paint pots

i found groundwork in the paint pots helps me blend orange and bitter a little more without them looking chalky


----------



## lunalight7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Thank you SO much ladies for the responses.  I sort of feel that I have already tried most of your suggestions so I assumed that I "missed something" and that there was some trick to the whole thing.


lilchoc....thanx for the suggestion....I LOVE wearing Swiss Chocolate in my crease too!  To me, its buttery and easy to blend....but colors like Bitter, Purple Haze, Mink Pink, and Rule, for example, are hard for me.....I can make each work alone but when I want to combine them....it's either chalky and messy, or invisible.

But I'll keep trying!

Ladies, keep the suggestions coming!


----------



## lilMAClady (Sep 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lunalight7* 

 
_Thank you SO much ladies for the responses. I sort of feel that I have already tried most of your suggestions so I assumed that I "missed something" and that there was some trick to the whole thing.


lilchoc....thanx for the suggestion....I LOVE wearing Swiss Chocolate in my crease too! To me, its buttery and easy to blend....but colors like Bitter, Purple Haze, Mink Pink, and Rule, for example, are hard for me.....I can make each work alone but when I want to combine them....it's either chalky and messy, or invisible.

But I'll keep trying!

Ladies, keep the suggestions coming!_

 
The key is to use the mac fast response eyecream under all your eye products. You'll be amazed!


----------



## lunalight7 (Sep 16, 2007)

DANG!!!! I returned this product shortly after it was released b/c I didn't perceive any response (much less a fast one) after using it.....do you think any other moisturizer would help?   Then, there's the creasing factor.  Is it FR eye cream, then base/primer, then shadow?


----------



## lunalight7 (Sep 22, 2007)

I wanted to update since you ladies were so helpful!

Yesterday I wore a matte red shadow by MUFE with MAC Swiss Chocolate in the crease and Antiqued on the lid.  I used Mangomix shadestick and Constructivist paint pot as bases.  The result was amazing!  12 hours later, the colors were still detectible and beautifully blended.  Perhaps it was the MUFE shadow or the shadestick....not sure....

Anyway, thatnks again...and any new viewers, please share how you make matte shadows work!


----------



## MACa6325xi (Sep 22, 2007)

I just purchased some of the Matte Squared shadows last night. I was so excited when I saw swatches of them, but when I got to the MAC Store last night I wasn't so impressed. I have not had a chance to use the shadows. I bought Fig. 1, Brown Script, and Tete-A-Tint. When I use them, I will give my opinion and how I used them.


----------



## lunalight7 (Sep 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_I just purchased some of the Matte Squared shadows last night. I was so excited when I saw swatches of them, but when I got to the MAC Store last night I wasn't so impressed. I have not had a chance to use the shadows. I bought Fig. 1, Brown Script, and Tete-A-Tint. When I use them, I will give my opinion and how I used them._

 
Please do!

....tomorrow I'm gonna try and work w/ my yellow MUFE shadow...


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Sep 23, 2007)

Matte eyeshadows tend to be stronger in intensity.


----------



## cocodivatime (Jul 3, 2008)

I use UDPP and a paint pot and usually have no problems.  They blend fine for me


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 4, 2008)

What about semi-matte colors, because I really like Sketch in the crease.  I also like Embark a lot.  I am also NW45.


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 4, 2008)

I end up wearing nearly all of my Matte shadows as crease colours but some of them work really well packed on over paint pots. Try working them with some of the creamier, less shimmery paint pots like Sthe McQueen pots. Fig1 is one of my favorites. I like to layer it over A Little Folie when I do pink/purple looks and even with teals.


----------



## IvyTrini (Jul 5, 2008)

I also like to use 219  and 239 for crease work to add more intensity to the colour. I use Quite Natural Paint Pot from the N collection as a base.  I get no problems.


----------



## malaviKat (Jul 6, 2008)

I am very much in agreement with this suggestion!

I tend to pack my colours on using the #242 and use a medium colour to help blend seamlessly. e.g. chrome yellow and electric eel (or clarity) might be blended with bitter. Usually I layer the two colours to start a blend then I use the third colour to smooth out the transition.

I experiment on all different bases but have found (after several attempts) that UDPP works well for most of my purposes. Shadesticks also go a long way in preserving the integrity of colours.


----------



## malaviKat (Jul 6, 2008)

I am very much in agreement with this suggestion!

I tend to pack my colours on using the #242 and use a medium colour to help blend seamlessly. e.g. chrome yellow and electric eel (or clarity) might be blended with bitter. Usually I layer the two colours to start a blend then I use the third colour to smooth out the transition.

I experiment on all different bases but have found (after several attempts) that UDPP works well for most of my purposes. Shadesticks also go a long way in preserving the integrity of colours.


----------



## L281173 (Jul 11, 2008)

I like mattes preferably for daytime looks.  I suggest attempting to blend a matte shade with a pigmented powder or mineral eyeshadow.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_Try overlapping the colors.  For example, I wear Swiss Chocolate every day.  I like to wear 2 crease colors sometimes, which are also matte.  I'll take a 224 or 217 brush and slightly overlap the colors by blending in a circular motion, instead of placing them in two distinct areas of the eye. Does that make sense??  I'd youtube it for ya, but I don't have a video camera._

 

Yup yup! That's how I do it too!!! But I don't really do the circle motion blending thing so much. I kinda lay it down with a pat-pat, then do the other color with a pat-pat, overlapping them. Somehow it works for me, even with really powdery eyeshadows( I bought some La Femme pressed powders, and they are pow-der-y, cheap tho).


----------



## Lovey99 (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lunalight7* 

 
_Hello Specktra-ites!

I had to ask how you lovely ladies are working w/ matte shadows.  I personally LOVE mattes - - especially the bright colors b/c they really pop aganst my NW 45 skin.  

My difficulty lies when trying to blend them, especially when belnding two or more mattes together for a seamless look.  I am able to get them to lay down by pressing the shadows onto my eye that's been primed, but when I blend, they loose their "oomph". I usually apply them, then spray w/ Fix+ and this helps them to set.  But they dont blend well....

Can any of you experts help a sista out?

TIA (Sorry for the book)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I am by no mean an expert, but I ALWAYS use a base.  I find Mac Paint pots to be wonderful.  I LOVE Mac Girl Friendly and Painterly Paint Pot.  I use Girl Friendly for a lot of purple and pink matte shadows.  I usually 'pack' the color on first, then blend.


----------

